# Oldies Car Show



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks to all da bike clubs that came and showed love at our show. It was a great turn out homies. Thanks! :biggrin: 
oh and if u guys have piks of the show feel free to post them on the thread :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SORRY I DIDNT TAKE PICS OF ALL THE BIKES THIS TIME!>...IT WAS HOT AS HELL!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

U GUYS HAD SOME CUTE MODELS!!!!







\


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> i want homie in the back pic :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> > i want homie in the back pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ILL ASK HIM FOR THOSE PICS!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 02:58 PM~17908638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17909441
> *:biggrin:
> *


I KNOW U GOT SOME!!!...POST THEM UP!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

FROM THE SHOW'S TOPIC


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 01:55 PM~17908618
> *U GUYS HAD SOME CUTE MODELS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




u knoe how da OLDIES get down


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

it was a kool show!! ill post up pics later on..


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2010, 08:15 PM~17912572
> *it was a kool show!! ill post up pics later on..
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS line up at the oldies show...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thats all i gots... :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2010, 09:15 PM~17913205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jun 28 2010, 10:34 PM~17913400
> *:biggrin:
> *


dude...your wheels made me sad...lol...what happened to them????


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2010, 09:35 PM~17913417
> *dude...your wheels made me sad...lol...what happened to them????
> *


had trouble putting tires on


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jun 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17913458
> *had trouble putting tires on
> *


next time we should leave the tires on and ill mask them off...if ya want them touched up, that is...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2010, 09:48 PM~17913509
> *next time we should leave the tires on and ill mask them off...if ya want them touched up, that is...
> *


i do need them touched up homie. pm me a price g


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jun 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17913523
> *i do need them touched up homie. pm me a price g
> *


pm sent!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:17 PM~17913240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime, chamuco61
hey bro it will be there thursday


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 12:12 PM~17917331
> *lesstime, chamuco61
> hey bro it will be there thursday
> *


right on!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

HAHAHA PINCHE JESSE................ FUCK IT SHE WAS FINE AS FUCK


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 02:55 PM~17908618
> *U GUYS HAD SOME CUTE MODELS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMMM.......BIG UP'S TO EVERY ONE...NICE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 07:44 PM~17931527
> *DAMMMMMM.......BIG UP'S TO EVERY ONE...NICE SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:0 Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 28 2010, 02:55 PM~17908618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ey dat CowboYS bike recently added tha birdcage ke no?
or it always had it?


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

it was a good show


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Jun 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17931713
> *it was a good show
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 09:00 PM~17931702
> *da redhair reminds me of tha homegirl
> damn...fine ass rucas....
> ey dat CowboYS bike recently added tha birdcage ke no?
> ...


WELL THAT HYNA IS FROM THE 818.......N THE COWBOYS TRIKE JUST GOT THE BIRDCAGE ADDED.....AND THE NEW PAINT JOB


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 11:34 PM~17932895
> *WELL THAT HYNA IS FROM THE 818.......N THE COWBOYS TRIKE JUST GOT THE BIRDCAGE ADDED.....AND THE NEW PAINT JOB
> *


i grew up in tha 818...
is dat hinas name rachel?
and her vatos name is spooky?
yeah i seen da cowboys bike befor,
but i didnt remember da birdcage...clean bike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:55 PM~17932988
> *i grew up in tha 818...
> is dat hinas name rachel?
> and her vatos name is spooky?
> ...


idk her!!!...i wish i did!!!..she had a cute smile!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

She always goes to da shows wit us. damn it i forgot her name :angry:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:02 AM~17933023
> *idk her!!!...i wish i did!!!..she had a cute smile!
> *


she does...and a nice body tambien,
if its da homegirl she got a kid like 2 years old,
and sum of her family is from Canoga Parke...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:03 AM~17933029
> *She always goes to da shows wit us. damn it i forgot her name  :angry:
> *


serio?shes like 19 or 20 ke no?
if its da homegirl i known her since middle skewl
but in 11th grade she droped out clecha den i got kiked out,
so i havent seen her since den...not to mention i moved out tha state


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 1 2010, 12:06 AM~17933043
> *she does...and a nice body tambien,
> if its da homegirl she got a kid like 2 years old,
> and sum of her family is from Canoga Parke...
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!...CUTE ASS HYNA!!... :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:09 PM~17933057
> *serio?shes like 19 or 20 ke no?
> if its da homegirl i known her since middle skewl
> but in 11th grade she droped out clecha den i got kiked out,
> ...


oh yea? but na i think shes older den dat tho homie


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:09 AM~17933059
> *FUCK YEAH!!!...CUTE ASS HYNA!!... :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah... :cheesy:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:11 PM~17933072
> *:biggrin:  hell yeah... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:10 AM~17933067
> *oh yea? but na i think shes older den dat tho homie
> *


oh...serio?she looks like da homegirl


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:13 PM~17933084
> *oh...serio?she looks like da homegirl
> *


yea g. but im not to sure. it mite be ur homegirl. if i remeber her name il let u kno homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 1 2010, 12:11 AM~17933072
> *:biggrin:  hell yeah... :cheesy:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :x:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 11:16 PM~17933099
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :x:
> *



x10000000000000000000 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 1 2010, 12:13 AM~17933084
> *oh...serio?she looks like da homegirl
> *


oUt Of ToWn HaTeRs WaNnA sTeAl Ma ScEnE bUt DeY gOn GeT bItChEd SlApPeD bY dA eIgHt EiGhtEeN. 818 VaLLeRo
ey homie nice signature...  
do you recognise dis?
"catch me gliddin and sliden hoodrat fuckin all niten,set me up drop da dime and you noe a bitch is dieyin" same rola ke no?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:14 AM~17933091
> *yea g. but im not to sure. it mite be ur homegirl. if i remeber her name il let u kno homie
> *


orale...ill be firme if it was her...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:17 PM~17933106
> *oUt Of ToWn HaTeRs WaNnA sTeAl Ma ScEnE bUt DeY gOn GeT bItChEd SlApPeD bY dA eIgHt EiGhtEeN. 818 VaLLeRo
> ey homie nice signature...
> do you recognise dis?
> ...


Dats rite homie u kno wassup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:19 AM~17933112
> *Dats rite homie u kno wassup!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hellyeah.... :biggrin: 
Southland Gangster is all i bump,well
other den doo-*** ofcourse...even here in texas
gotta represent that SOUTHERn CALIFAS 818 VALLE...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:23 PM~17933137
> *hellyeah.... :biggrin:
> Southland Gangster is all i bump,well
> other den doo-*** ofcourse...even here in texas
> ...



yuuup dats rite homie. wat part of da valley did u live in? :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:24 AM~17933144
> *yuuup dats rite homie. wat part of da valley did u live in?  :biggrin:
> *


at first pacoima,den moved to van-nuys den to reseda,den to north-hill but mostly kicked it in canoga or van-nuys....


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:26 PM~17933152
> *at first pacoima,den moved to van-nuys den to reseda,den to north-hill but mostly kicked it in canoga or van-nuys....
> *



Oh yea dats wassup big dawg. how do u like it out there g?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:27 AM~17933155
> *Oh yea dats wassup big dawg. how do u like it out there g?
> *


were here in tejas?
is alrite...way more kicc-bacc
den da valley, street wize i mean....
i rather be in tha valle,(wer i grew up)but
overthere i was nothin but a fucc-up...so u noe,
deir comes a tyme dat you gotta stop livin tha street life,
and focus on doin better in live...me entiendes?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:33 PM~17933179
> *were here in tejas?
> is alrite...way more kicc-bacc
> den da valley, street wize i mean....
> ...


Yea g i knoe wat u mean homie. but dats firme dat u trying to stay away from all da trouble n shit u feel me?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:37 AM~17933199
> *Yea g i knoe wat u mean homie. but dats firme dat u trying to stay away from all da trouble n shit u feel me?
> *


simon...
dats why all i do
is work,and try to spend
my feria in my bike instead of shit...u noe


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:40 PM~17933217
> *simon...
> dats why all i do
> is work,and try to spend
> ...


dats wassup! keep it up homie


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:43 AM~17933225
> *dats wassup! keep it up homie
> *


yup...ey which one your bike?
is it in tha flikas of tha show?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 30 2010, 11:45 PM~17933233
> *yup...ey which one your bike?
> is it in tha flikas of tha show?
> *


dis is my bike homie


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jul 1 2010, 01:06 AM~17933323
> *dis is my bike homie
> 
> 
> ...


is fuccen sicc,
i seen it befor...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 1 2010, 12:09 AM~17933339
> *is fuccen sicc,
> i seen it befor...
> *



Thanks Homeboy :biggrin:


----------

